# Have you ever cheated?



## pinkbundles (Jun 1, 2006)

Was it justified? Any regrets? How has it changed you?


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 1, 2006)

nope. if i'm gonna cheat then i shouldn't be with you in the first place


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

No.Never


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 1, 2006)

the only real realtionship i ever been in is the one im in now, and i never nope i never cheated.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 1, 2006)

nope


----------



## karrieann (Jun 2, 2006)

Guess I'm the one yes vote. It was a mess of a situation. A breakup, then got back together and then cheated. He cheated first so I guess I felt justified but it was a f***ed up mess really. I'm a shitty person...


----------



## jessica9 (Jun 2, 2006)

i'm surprised that most people have never cheated before. i have...but i agree that sometimes a mistake (or near mistake) helps you realize how important someone is to you and that you never want to do it.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* Was it justified? Any regrets? How has it changed you?
I have never cheated on anyone, but I came close once. Was the very thought of it justified? No. I wasn't happy or at least I thought I wasn't. But then I realized it was I that was doing things to make myself feel unhappy (I guess to feel less guilty). But I am so thankful that I didn't have the guts to go pull it off. I would've hurt so many people. It's changed me in that I have so much more appreciation for what I have and what I could've lost...which is everyone that mattered most to me.

Yes.
It's never justified. I regret the hurt and pain I caused the other parties. I would never cheat again. I've grown and I have learn to accept what is real. If I feel the urge to be with someone else, then I'm obviously not in the right relationship.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 3, 2006)

Iv never cheated and i honestly dont think i ever could. When i was little i watched my dad have his heart broken and i just thought i could never put someone through anything like that. It put me off wanting to love someone, i jus thought what a bunch of crap it is 2 fall in love to only get a broken heart. But in the end i met someone and fell in love and like a jerk hes hurt me and even though hes hurt me i still couldnt possibly make him go through that pain.


----------



## Leony (Jun 3, 2006)

Nope, not for me.


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nope, never.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 3, 2006)

Nope, sure haven't! I've been cheated on, and that sucks, so I'd never do it to anyone else!


----------



## ivette (Jun 3, 2006)

hi pink. what's up?

to answer your question no. i just don't have the heart to do it


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jessica9* i'm surprised that most people have never cheated before. i have...but i agree that sometimes a mistake (or near mistake) helps you realize how important someone is to you and that you never want to do it. my thoughts exactly...on not wanting to do it ever after a near mistake. the realization of what a HUGE mistake it could have been is like a cold splash of water on your face.


----------



## KellyB (Jun 4, 2006)

Never have, never will. I've been on the receiving end and I would not do that to someone else. It was devastating to me. I will leave them before I cheat on them.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 4, 2006)

ive definately considered it--needless to say the relationship was going bad fast and neither of us knew how to end it


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 4, 2006)

Nope, I could never cheat on my boyfriend&lt;3


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello all-

Have never cheated and never will.I think alot of people do it to have an "out" in a relationship.I have been cheated on though...Very upsetting and was especially perturbed by the fact that she was hideous...


----------



## Becka (Jun 4, 2006)

yep, I have in previous relationships, usually when the relationship was pretty much over anyway. but that was the past and I was younger, I'd never cheat now


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 4, 2006)

Nope, have been on the recieving end...and it's just not worth it to me...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Yes.
It's never justified. I regret the hurt and pain I caused the other parties. I would never cheat again. I've grown and I have learn to accept what is real. If I feel the urge to be with someone else, then I'm obviously not in the right relationship.

Yes, and I agree.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope.

Never... hurts like a ***** =[


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2006)

My ex-husband "emotionally" cheated on me through out our entire marriage. He called his ex, who was also married, got her a birthday gift, Ect.

Then he started talking to this other chick behind my back. Met up with her a couple of times. By the way, they are now married. I ended up 'turning' to his friend which happen to be my friend. We took it all the way home. That was one of the best things I did my entire marriage. The whole thing was like a soap oprah.

My life is changed now &amp; I am very happy with my man!


----------



## Nox (Jul 3, 2006)

No. I don't believe in it. I would never knowingly let someone cheat on their SO with me either. Completely unjustifiable.

If both parties consent to have an open relationship, or to be polygamous, then that's the agreement. But then even then there are still rules to the game that shouldn't be broken.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope, never cheated.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 3, 2006)

hell no. never!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 3, 2006)

no, daydream/ fantasised but am in my marage for the long haul.....


----------



## swapmakeup (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope not me, I wouldn't cheat unless I was cheated on first. What comes around goes around. lol


----------



## kisska3000 (Jul 6, 2006)

Personally I didn't cheat on anybody but couple of guys that I went out with they did and it hurt pretty badly so I don't want another person to go through it.


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 16, 2006)

I have never cheated, and never will. My boyfriend cheated on me at one time, and it made me feel horrible. It was 2 years ago and it still hurts if I think about it (which I try not to do). Cheating is NEVER justified, in my opinion. He did it because it was an "ego boost." Hurting someone else to feel better about yourself is a shitty thing to do, IMHO.


----------



## MermaidWitch (Jul 16, 2006)

I've been extremely mad at my boyfriend before, and one time I almost cheated on him. I didn't go out LOOKING for it, but when the opportunity came up I was in this horrible mess and in my mind I wanted to get back at him, but then I put myself in his shoes and realized how selfish I would be if I went through with it....It was a verrrry hard thing for me to do...Men and women are wired so differently and most people don't stop to realize what they are actually doing to each other...


----------



## Gweenn08 (Jul 16, 2006)

No, I haven't. It's not justified either, I mean, put yourself in the other person's shoes. You know?


----------



## mintesa (Jul 16, 2006)

no never have.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 16, 2006)

Acually. I never cheated on any of my boyfriends. But when I was single I kissed a married man.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 16, 2006)

No I've never cheated. I have been cheated on though. I personally could never justify cheating but that's just the way I feel.


----------



## Leilani (Jul 17, 2006)

I have always been honest with him.


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, I have.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes..

And imo there is nothing to justify it. It caused nothing but pain and agony for all parties involved. I learned from that big mistake and will never do that again.


----------



## sky_blu (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* nope. if i'm gonna cheat then i shouldn't be with you in the first place EXACTLY! Ive been cheated on but I havent cheated. Im kind of scared of commitment anyway so I'd rather not get into anything than be in a relationship and stray.


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* No I've never cheated. I have been cheated on though. I personally could never justify cheating but that's just the way I feel. I totally agree!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 30, 2006)

No. But I came close when I fell in love with someone outside of my marriage. I went home that night and ended it.(the marriage). I couldn't even mentally cheat. It just wasn't fair to either of us. I'm just too honest sometimes. I'm in a different relationship now...but I try to make sure to never say never, because we never know what the future may bring.

I would just not want to ever hurt anyone...because it sucks so bad to be cheated on, right?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2006)

honestly, i don't totally remember, but i think i kissed another guy when i was with my first serious boyfriend of 3 years. i was VERY young, though, about 15, stupid and naive. i've never cheated after that, though, and never would. if i found another guy, i broke up with whoever i was with (dumped my ex for another guy, but my ex cheated all the time, i needed to move on and found it in another guy).


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 19, 2006)

nope...but cheating is NEVER justified becasue 2 wrongs DONT make a right!!!


----------



## CarrieW (Sep 19, 2006)

No I hope I never do.


----------



## macuphead (Sep 24, 2006)

that is something that i hold very important. i would be broken if i was cheated on, and if i was a cheater than karma would kick me in the ass. if i expect, and i do, that the man i am seeing is faithful to me, i intend to give the same respect. that was one thing with my ex that i never worried about, we were both very serious that if it ever got to the point that we were tempted to sleep with other people, obviously our relationship was NOT working, and we would end it. i knew that he would never cheat on me, and he knew that i would never cheat on him. i am a very jealous person, and i always hated other girls being around him, but i knew in my heart, that it was something we both held really high and i really never worried about it.


----------



## Thais (Sep 30, 2006)

Nope... I would feel so terrible.... No way.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 30, 2006)

No.


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2006)

I never have and (hopefully!) never will. Me and my fiancÃ© agreed that while weÂ´re in our long distance relationship weÂ´d stay faithful. But if something happens we wouldnÂ´t break up over it, but weÂ´d most definitely be honest about what exactly happened.

IÂ´m almost 100% positive though that IÂ´ll never have a drunk one night stand with anyone though. I canÂ´t even get drunk to a point were IÂ´d do something stupid and then barely remember the next day, I throw up and stop drinking way before I get to that point.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've cheated, i didn't mean to, i was really drunk, almost passed out and i was waiting at my then boyfriends friends house, i was laying on the couch and then his friend just carried me into his room and started kissing me and stuff and it eventually lead to sex, and i dont remember much, but i "didn't know how to say no" b/c i wasn't there.. technically i suppose it would be called rape, but i didn't say no, i just didn't do anything to encourage it... terrible really.. I think that is more being taken advantage of or posibly rape...


----------



## Dagny (Oct 6, 2006)

Never done it, I never could. There have been times I've broken up with someone because in my heart there was someone I wanted to be with more, and it's a waste of everyone's time and dishonest to stay in a relationship when you feel that way.

I'd never be able to tolerate someone who cheated on me, either. That's the end.


----------



## Harlot (Oct 6, 2006)

yeah, I dont care much for serious relationships even if I wanted too. I guess Im wierd like that :/ But I dont regret it. I hate regretting anything and they never find out so what they dont know dont hurt them. But its not a habit, just in case you guys were thinking so. It just happens, Im young so..... and to be honest it really doesnt matter to me whether he does or not as well. If he has than fine. I dont get mad I get even.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 6, 2006)

No, I have not. If this was a poll with men answering it most the poll numbers yes and no's would be reversed lol. I usally end the realtionship, before getting involved in another. It just saves time and it just less drama involved. Atleast in my point of view.


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 9, 2006)

I have.. and i was completely honest about it.. I was very judgemental about people cheating before I went through it. Of course, there are no excuses...


----------



## han (Oct 9, 2006)

yes with boyfriends that i was totaly honest with and said im not in love with you and try to break it off and some cant take no for an answer and when they found out ask me why im like duh i told you im not in love with you and dont want to commit but that was in my younger days i would never on my husband im totaly in love commited and content


----------



## cherryredlips (Oct 16, 2006)

Never have cheated, never will cheat. I would feel terrible if I did.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 16, 2006)

I've never cheated. Just tempted to do it. Sometimes im like "im just going to do it to get back at him" or something like that but I stop because I know i'll feel terrible in the end. I've kind of been cheated on, but yes the boy keeps denying it saying it was my fault.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, and I firmly believ it is NEVER justified.

It almost destroyed my marriage. It was a very,very long time ago,and we have since rebuilt stronger than either of us could have dreamed.

What caused it? My inability to communicate the things I was deeply unhappy with in our relationship. Cheating compounded it ten-fold.

Keep in mind I left,we seperated ,before anything happend, but in Gods eyes,and in mine, it is still cheating. I was still married.

I think anyone who is that unhappy needs to ,as my mom so eloquently says, "sh!!!T or get off the pot", I know, pretty crude, but it fits somehow.

Never start something until you have ended the current situation. Everyone hits unhappy moments, some even find it to be un-workable.

But if thats the case,than you owe it to your own self-respect not to become "that woman", because in teh long run you never forgive yourself, even if your partner does.

I hope by sharing this I didn't lose anyones respect, but I am not really great at false-hoods.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope, sure haven't! I've been cheated on, and that sucks, so I'd never do it to anyone else! Ditto, what goes around comes a round.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 16, 2006)

No i haven't. I've been with my high school sweetheart (well he was not in high school when I met him... lol) since I was 17. I'm 27 now. Holy cow! I've been with one man for a decade!!!!





I think it's important to honor yourself and your significant other and end the relationship if you truly are sure that you want to be with another person.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 16, 2006)

I did with my last bf. We were together for almost 4 years, and both of us were cheating on each other the entire time. It was a terrible relationship. I would NEVER EVER EVER cheat on Nick though...no matter what. I hope he never would either.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Oct 19, 2006)

*Nope, nope and nope.*

What is the point? It's such a cowardly and selfish act. Just end it already and *choose*!

But that's just my opinion. Tons of my friends have cheated or been cheated on, so I've witnessed this type of thing.

Thankfully I have never been cheated on either.


----------



## madison729 (Oct 19, 2006)

Never cheated- Been cheated on &amp; dealing with it now!! Found out Boyfriend of 2 years was unfaithful- the ENTIRE time. Live &amp; learn!


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Oct 19, 2006)

No and I don't think I could. I love my bf too much to do anything like that to him. I hardly even look at any other guy, even if they are cute. They just don't do anything for me. It's like they are just another person. Know what I mean?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 26, 2006)

No. But I've been cheated on quite a few times.

I literally caught my first boyfriend, John, in bed with the other woman. The "other woman" happened to be my best friend who he had asked out about a week before. She informed me about it, but said that she had refused. Well, it didn't look like she resisted very hard because she was in bed with him. Both were beat red, and my ex-friend ran out of the door while trying to get her panties on. John was trying to make all kinds of excuses, but I said nothing and I left - that was that.

About a year and half after that, I had been taking care of my grandmother (it was around 2 and a half months before her death), and I was downstairs watching The Bold and the Beautiful with her, when we heard the doorbell ring. Lo, and behold the ******* was at the front door. (How he found out, I'll never know.) He sat and wanted to talk to me for awhile, and asked me how I was doing. He sat and talked about his new girlfriend, who he said he was breaking up with because she had threatened to "kill" herself if he left her. (I think he was BS'ing to get me back, grrrrrr!) After that, he asked me out to lunch. I said no, that I had other things that I had to do. We said goodbye and he left...

He did try to call a little bit afterwards, but then the calls abruptly stopped. The last time I saw him he was working at a movie theater somewhere in St. Louis, looking incredibly glum...

I've found someone who is so much better, and I'm definitely alot happier.


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2006)

you are all right what goes around comes around i had a boyfriend when i was younger that cheated with my best friend and got her pregnant and i dump him so he was seeing her and i ran into her at walmart and she told me they arent speaking cause she walk in and found him in bed with her mother ouch!!!! i laugh all the wayto my car and on the way home and im still laughing boy it sure came back around


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

Never!


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 7, 2006)

No, I have never, and don't think I ever could. Actually, a couple days ago I was at a party with some of my old friends I haven't seen in a while [boyfriend was working late, hadn't seen him that day], and this guy was totally hitting on me. I wasn't sure at first. It was actually kind of creepy... it felt weird.

I could feel him staring at me, and when he walked by me a couple times, he'd put his hand on my shoulder. He even tried to grab my ass! I wasn't sure if he was doing it on purpose, or what... but then he invited me outside for a cigarette and he asked me about myself and all that. He told me I was really good looking, and that I was probably the best looking girl at the party that night. I asked if he was just saying that because he was drunk or something, but he denied it. Then right after I finished the smoke, he leans towards me and tries to put his arm around me and kiss me!






I just pushed him away... he asked what was wrong, and I said I had a boyfriend. He asked about him, so I told him all about it. It was kind of awkward... because for the rest of the night, he wouldn't leave me alone. Even after I told him I had a goddamn boyfriend of 2.5 years! He kept talking to me, sitting beside me, offering me cigarettes, poking me, pulling my hair, and doing all those stupid immature things teenage guys do when they like a girl. I just tried to brush it off and ignore him. Heh. I think that experience solidified my "I'll never cheat" decision. It just felt SO wrong. I'm glad I'll probably never see that guy again!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 7, 2006)

I would never cheat and never have. My fiance cheated on me almost two years ago and I think it really made him realize how stupid he was and how much he wanted me. He really had to work at gaining my trust back and we are very happy now. He cheated on me with a freakin' ugly chick, too! Worse-we have the same name



(creepy huh)


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 15, 2006)

I have never cheated and I don't think I ever could. I have been cheated on and I remember how awful that felt when I found out, I could never make James feel like that.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes...and it did irrepairable damage to the relationship. We stayed together for several years after that, but it was never the same. It was a long time ago and I was young and stupid. It was not justified and I would never do it now that I'm older.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 15, 2006)

I just wanted to say there's no such thing as justified cheating. Cheating is always wrong.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wanted to say there's no such thing as justified cheating. Cheating is always wrong. Maybe not and you are certainly entitled to your opinion. But, unless you have been in my or the rest of the "yes" people's shoes, maybe you should not judge. People are human and make mistakes.


----------



## HousewifeBarbie (Nov 22, 2006)

No, I don't think cheating is justified... IF it was on purpose willingly knowing what damage it would do. If it was a drunken mistake it's probably slightly forgivable, although of course if it happens to you you'd still be gutted.

My ex cheated on me all the time and when he wasn't cheating he was flirting with everyone and putting me down... I just couldn't live like that.

So yeah now I'm just about to break up with my boyfriend because I like someone else. It's just not right to stay with him when I feel like that, and I wouldn't cheat on him because I know how I feel, and I have the power to do something about it without causing unnecessary pain.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Clouded_Storm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No and I don't think I could. I love my bf too much to do anything like that to him. I hardly even look at any other guy, even if they are cute. They just don't do anything for me. It's like they are just another person. Know what I mean? ditto


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe not and you are certainly entitled to your opinion. But, unless you have been in my or the rest of the "yes" people's shoes, maybe you should not judge. People are human and make mistakes. I agree! I've never cheated, but I do know what it's like to be in a loveless, abusive relationship where I was hurt and belittled and I developed a deep, emotional friendship with someone that made me feel so good about myself and so happy, and it would've been very easy to cheat! I don't think cheating is right, but there are reasons people do it and circumstances that lead up to it! I just think if you're looking elsewhere for something you should have at home, you need to fix it or get out of it!


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 22, 2006)

Nope never have and haven't ever had the urge to cheat.


----------



## d.ngu719 (Nov 26, 2006)

We were on a break. But he consider us as together just less distance. So it was confusing if I cheated or was allowed to. =


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 26, 2006)

heck no!


----------



## David (Dec 8, 2006)

Never did. Never came close either.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Dec 9, 2006)

I did, as payback. It was worth it too.


----------



## chic_chica (Dec 10, 2006)

I never ever dreamt of cheating on my bf...he is so sweet and evreything i could want. We have been together for like 5 years!! BUTTTT......recently i have been talking to my teenage bf a lot...and well old feelings are resurfacing again. I LOVE my bf for sure, but this ex...he is really swet...and caring. He admited he loves me but he just wants me happy...and he is happy i am with my bf. It hurts him...but he sucks it up for my happiness. And honestly...i think i still have feelings for him. But i kno i don't want to break up with my bf for anything....but this guy...i think about him a lot. I kno its wrong but i really can't help it. He has a gf and i don't want him breaking up with her cuz i kno i dont want to be with him. but these thoughts are still in my head. i don't kno...but its like i'm reliving my teenage years.

what should i do? i can't tell my bf how i feel...he'll be really hurt. i want to have less to do with my ex...but its hard cuz i really want him to be part of my life...as friends...wish if the extra thoughts could go....hellpppp me please!!


----------

